# Pt100 sensor for post 2006 Silvia PID... Any interest?



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

After the success of my 'screw in' Pt100 sensor, for the Gaggia Classic and pre 2006 Silvia's - I'm now trying to produce a Pt100 sensor that is embedded within a surface mounted thermostat housing, as used on the post 2006 Silvias.

Essentially it's going to be a direct replacement for the cylindrical thermostat, that's held in place with the metal strap - like this (this is a standard Silvia thermostat, NOT my sensor!).

I don't own a Silvia, so am initially looking for someone that has one - that either already has fitted a PID (perhaps with a K or J thermocouple) and they want to upgrade to a Pt100 - or they're seriously thinking of fitting a PID in the very near future and needs a sensor - and they would be interested in helping me test the fit and function of this sensor in the Silvia... and in return they'd get it at a good price (£10 shipped).

As soon as I have the first sensor ready, then I'll post a pic of it (not that it's very exciting) in the next day or two - but right now I'm looking for an initial beta-test user, and also would like to see if there are others that would be interested in these sensors? I'd envisage a proper production cost being slightly higher than my Gaggia sensor, at £18 shipped.

Anyone interested in these - or interested in being a beta tester?

Shades


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Added some pics - note that the marks on the sensor on the first pic are simply me being too heavy handed with mole-grips during my beta-construction, and hopefully won't feature on future versions (not that it'll make any difference anyway!).


----------



## cavem01 (Oct 3, 2015)

Mr Shades! Yes! id be happy too. i know we have had long discussion in the past about what sensor to use etc etc!

I'm happy to give this a go and I'm happy to be your guinea pig.

I currently have a PID just off the boiler with a Type K thermocouple. the PT100 should give it more stability!

Ive dropped you an email, let me know how you want to take this forward!









Mike


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks Mike - that's brilliant.

I'll ping you an email back and can take it from there.

Hopefully we'll (jointly) have some good news to report back to other Silvia owners very soon (and there's probably umpteen other machines that use a similar "thermostat" type sensor that this could apply to).

Good stuff...


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

MrShades said:


> After the success of my 'screw in' Pt100 sensor, for the Gaggia Classic and pre 2006 Silvia's - I'm now trying to produce a Pt100 sensor that is embedded within a surface mounted thermostat housing, as used on the post 2006 Silvias.
> 
> Essentially it's going to be a direct replacement for the cylindrical thermostat, that's held in place with the metal strap - like this (this is a standard Silvia thermostat, NOT my sensor!).
> 
> ...


Hi, all looks good!

I've never used custom sensors before, how do the PT100 sensors differ from the ones they are replacing?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

The thermostats that are there as standard are very crude controls that switch the power on and off to the heating elements - causing wild temperature fluctuations across a significant range.

The Pt100 sensor must be used with a PID temperature controller, and the combination controls the boiler temperature much more accurately.

So these sensors are only of any use if you're PIDing your machine.

Hope this explains a little more?


----------



## cavem01 (Oct 3, 2015)

Arrived save and sound! I'll get onto fitting it tonight and let you know how I get on.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Great stuff.... be gentle with it, that's the only one that exists at the moment! At least you don't have to rotate/screw these to fit them, so the chances of damaging them or breaking the adhesive is v small.

All comments and suggestions much appreciated. Photos of it fitted (if it fits!) would be even better.

Thanks again.


----------



## cavem01 (Oct 3, 2015)

I will handle with care







I've just dropped you a quick email with some questions on also!


----------

